# Capt. Mark lewis with Inshore-GA-Charters



## hoochfisher (Sep 5, 2009)

my wife and i and a friend had the absolute pleasure of meeting and taking a trip with Capt. Mark lewis of inshore-Georgia-Charters this past week. 

i have to say Capt. Mark is absolutly one the nicest people you have ever meet!

And he sure knows his stuff!!! while we were camping at Ft. McAllister park, we were fishing off the pier there and i talked to quite a few folks there at the camp ground you were going out to fish for speckled trout and a few other various species, and everyone of them told me they could not find or catch any of them.

withing 10 minutes of barding Capt. Marks boat, we were on a mess of nice speckled trout.  and he takes the time to explain how they feed and the technics it takes to catch them. 

after the trout we moved to another spot and caught some more trout, some ladyfish, some nice whiting and two very nice bonnethead sharks. then moved on to another spot and got into some reds, and one nice 5-7# sheepshead. 

and before we were done, he even showed us how to catch a mess of shrimp!

he will get you on the fish regardless of you fishing skill level. such as our friend who has only been fishing about 4 times in her life and had only caught two fish before our trip. she landed the big fish(pic below) of the day of which i'm still jealous of her for!


if your going to the savannah area and want to do some fishing, you absolutly have to go see Capt. Mark! 

We cant wait to see him again next year!

www.inshore-georgia-charters.com

the first trout of the day and rachel's big fish of the day:


----------



## jamrens (Sep 5, 2009)

congrats on the fishing.. More importantly congrats on getting the wife hooked..


WHit


----------



## capt stan (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep, Mark is a great guy. He's well known in Middle Georgia for taking a lot of folks Money winning LOTS of Trout Tourneys!!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 5, 2009)

I like Mark... He is good people and a great guide. Glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 6, 2009)

Hooch Thanks for the complements how did the seafood platter work out for yall at the campground?? Yall really know how to put em in the boat!!!


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 7, 2009)

the girls loved it! i boiled up the shrimp with some old bay and grilled two of the trout with some butter and lemon pepper.  

we had to fight off the racoons for the rest of the night though! they got a wiff of it all and surrounded us!  i had to keep the coolers straped down in the truck the rest of the time we was there just to make sure nothing went missing overnight.  its amazing how smart them darn things are.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info on another good Captain- I'm proud we got 'em here on Woody's! It's good for them,and for us,too.

Hoochfisher: Those coons are master thieves,aren't they?


----------

